
‘No-drill’ techniques can treat tooth decay just as well, study finds - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/12/08/goodbye-to-dental-fillings-no-drill-techniques-can-treat-tooth-decay-just-as-well-study-finds/
======
suncanon
This title is a little bit misleading, because a large part of the solution is
having a healthier and less sugary diet consistently for 4-8 years. If
patients could do that, they likely wouldn't have cavities in the first place.

It does seem like there is a general movement away from drilling happening,
though, which is good!

This approach looks more promising to me:

[http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jun/16/fillings-
dent...](http://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jun/16/fillings-dentists-
tooth-decay-treatment)

------
wott
What I never understood is why in these days we are not able to have a product
that would be spread on the teeth (let's say a yearly application) to protect
them from most of the major aggressions.

Each time I had a tooth "cured" (i.e. drilled), this "cure" weakened the
structure of the tooth so much that it broke with a period of 6 to 24 months.
And once the inside was removed with drilling and the outside has broken,
what's left? Nothing: goodbye tooth, hello hole.

I am pretty sure that they would have lasted longer if they had not been cured
(supposing I could stand the occasional pain, but in half of the cases, pain
was not even about to start, a tiny decay was just detected by visual
inspection). But now, I have to plan to start eating more soup soon.

~~~
grmarcil
> What I never understood is why in these days we are not able to have a
> product that would be spread on the teeth (let's say a yearly application)
> to protect them from most of the major aggressions.

If I understand what you're talking about, this is already a thing, and not
particularly new either. Lasts much longer than a year too.

[http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/sealants](http://www.webmd.com/oral-
health/sealants)

~~~
scrollaway
Fascinating; how come I've never heard of this? It seems like the sort of
thing dentists would advertise.

~~~
chillacy
I have dental sealants but my insurance doesn't cover them because they're
considered unnecessary, so I pay out of pocket to get them renewed every once
in awhile. Maybe patients are reluctant to do that.

~~~
stsp
In Germany you can get sealant applied once a year or so as part of standard
health care until 18 years of age. IIRC each application takes about 15
minutes at the dentist and one hour of no eating or drinking afterwards.

I had this done during youth, never had it reapplied since, and so far, now
heading towards my mid-thirties, never had an issue with my teeth. And, of
course, I regularly brush my teeth about once or twice a day.

My dentist checks once a year to see how far the sealant has worn off. I could
get it reapplied if necessary but not for free this time. I'll strongly
consider paying up though when faced with the choice since this treatment
worked out very well for me.

~~~
scrollaway
Do your teeth feel any different with the sealant applied?

~~~
schwap
Slightly but you get used to it quickly. It also depends on how good a job
your dentist does, there will be high spots that need to be ground down.

~~~
Abraln
Really? I'm in the USA hear and I have sealants, but have never noticed any
difference in feel compared to before (I had them applied in my teens). It
sounds like yours were put on REALLY thick. Mine were only put into the
indents of my back teeth, so maybe that is the difference?

------
funkyy
Sometimes I think it would be just nice to get all teeth removed and get brand
new proper ones within a days worth visit. Would make things much easier.

~~~
paulddraper
You can do that, but it is very very expensive.

If you are serious about it though and you want a reasonable price, take a
trip overseas and have it done there.

~~~
funkyy
Not really overnight thing though, right? Its painless and long procedure.
Never heard of this being something that can be done within day or two
(complete procedure).

~~~
iends
There are cheap places that offer dentures in a day, or a few days but you
wouldn't want to go to one of these places. When your teeth are pulled your
bone has to remodel which takes several months. This guarantees that dentures
done shortly after getting your teeth pulled will not fit.

Generally, the dentist will take a preliminary impression, that is used to
make a custom tray. This custom tray is used to make a final impression. Then
the dentist will make rims that shows the lab where the teeth should go. The
lab uses the final impression plus the rims to make a wax try-in that has
teeth so the dentist can make sure the teeth are where they are on the denture
and the patient approves. Once the wax try-in is adjusted by the dentist, the
lab takes it and makes the actual denture for the patient. It generally takes
several appointments.

------
brandon272
I have always hoped for big advancements in dental care and the ability to
improve teeth. I have a lot of anxiety-inducing cosmetic issues with my teeth
but the cost to get anything done about it is incredibly prohibitive and not
covered by insurance.

~~~
x0x0
If it's the price of orthodontia, it may be cheaper than you think. Ask two
for a price. They almost always offer a payment plan, and if you can, demand
at least a 10-20% discount for a full payment in cash up front.

------
pan69
I'm waiting for the day they can simply grow new teeth for you in a petrie
dish and pop 'm back in your mouth.

~~~
rocky1138
That makes two. My teeth are terrible. When I was a kid and people would warn
me about sugar I would always argue that in the future we'd just be able to
replace our teeth. Any day now...

~~~
oxide
I'm starting to think my bad teeth are going to kill me before stem cells get
around to regrowing them for me.

------
maxmcd
better link: [http://sydney.edu.au/news-opinion/news/2015/12/07/_no-
drill_...](http://sydney.edu.au/news-opinion/news/2015/12/07/_no-drill_-
dentistry-stops-tooth-decay---new-research.html)

Was trying to get more specific details about the alternate treatment, but
information seems limited to:

\- Application of high concentration fluoride varnish by dentists to the sites
of early decay

\- Attention to home tooth brushing skills

\- Restriction of between-meal snacks and beverages containing added sugar

\- Risk-specific monitoring.

~~~
hammock
Basically, if caught early, your teeth can remineralize themselves if you
provide the right conditions.

~~~
dualogy
Absolutely. Here's a lifehack for when a small new cavity that doesn't even
hurt (much, yet) is discovered --- for some 2-3 months:

\- cut out all sugar to the best of your ability,

\- cut way down on mineral leeches such as phytates, lectins, gluten

\- consume plenty of meat, grassfed butter and liver -- all 3 matter here

A neat easy to follow little protocol for remineralization and overall tooth
(and bone) hardening.

In a way it's not as convenient as getting a drill for 20 minutes and heading
back to the office donut party or the birthday cakes your friends were
sharing. It really is about priorities here. Our bodies are in no way
incapable of splendid regeneration at any age, the problem? They take a lot of
time, and require "the right building blocks", which really are a bit tricky
to find out about, and lastly modern diet interferes severely. Yes, somehow
the preformed animal Vitamin A from liver does the trick and so does preformed
animal Vitamin K2 from grassfed butter where synthetic formulations or plant-
sourced supplements don't seem to. Plus the completely-absorbed and readily-
utilizable minerals and amino acids from your meat. Don't blame the messenger
;)

~~~
abecedarius
For elaboration, see [http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2010/12/dr-
mellanbys-t...](http://wholehealthsource.blogspot.com/2010/12/dr-mellanbys-
tooth-decay-reversal-diet.html)

------
phkahler
I keep thinking there should be a way to plug the cavity with something that
can be absorbed by the tooth and assimilated into it (like happens with baby
teeth). Then cover it up with a cap that can be later removed. Gotta find a
way to regrow the enamel under that cap too. Is there some reason teeth can't
regrow when damaged?

~~~
dpark
> _absorbed by the tooth and assimilated into it (like happens with baby
> teeth)_

I'm confused. What happens with baby teeth?

> _Then cover it up with a cap that can be later removed._

And come back in a few days later when the tooth and the one it meets hurt
unbearably. You can't really put a cap on a tooth without grinding away a
bunch of enamel first. The cap will make the tooth thicker and cause it to
take all the pressure when biting.

I do wish our dental treatments didn't seem so middle ages, though. Drill a
hole and fill it with epoxy. :\ That sounds like an appropriate way to fix a
boat, not living tissue.

~~~
phkahler
>> I'm confused. What happens with baby teeth?

The roots are used as material for the permanent tooth under it.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_resorption](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tooth_resorption)

~~~
dpark
Unless I'm missing something, the baby tooth roots aren't really absorbed into
the new tooth. The body absorbs the baby roots, but they aren't directly
incorporated into the adult teeth. Rather the pressure from the adult teeth
causes the baby roots to be absorbed.

Correct me if I'm misunderstanding, though.

------
theworstshill
Hopefully smart people working in this area can learn to regrow them from stem
cells, so once a tooth cannot be repaired any longer, it can be popped out and
a new can grow in your gum in its place.

------
adam930
[http://www.credentis.com/en/innovation/](http://www.credentis.com/en/innovation/)

This is what everyone here seems to be after. A toothpaste with this
technology came out this July. But it's only sold in Switzerland.

For background:
[http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/008256.html](http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/008256.html)

------
aaron695
Some dentists comment on this in reddit (It's old news in the dental world)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3vsrgo/no_drill_de...](https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3vsrgo/no_drill_dentistry_shows_fillings_arent_needed_in/)

It does pose an interesting question, how do I know my dentist is up to date.

